# Getting Re-roofed Due to Hail Damage



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2014)

They're up on my roof right now, removing all the old shingles.  We had some damage due to a recent hail storm, lots of folks in the area are needing new roofs.  It sounds like the ceiling's going to cave in, lol.  The cat was looking up and wondering, what the heck?  He's starting to get used to the noise now.  Hopefully they'll have the job complete in a couple of days, nice to get it done before winter.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 2, 2014)

We had a big hail storm come through our community this year, every roofing contractor within a hundred miles 
blew into town, luckily my roof was undamaged.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 2, 2014)

Tough Sea.  Hope the new roof holds up better.

  Gosh, I can't even remember the last time I've seen hail.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2014)

It held up pretty good really, because we put on a new roof ourselves around 17 years ago, so that's a good long time.  Then we paid the full amount out of pocket, because the house just needed a new roof, there was no damage insurance involved.  This was the hail storm that did all the damage.  It doesn't look like much, but toward the end there were large pieces of ice, with little white hail balls inside, the whole storm hit hard.  We had minor damage to the car too, but will take care of that ourselves.


----------



## jujube (Dec 2, 2014)

We got a new roof and had the chimney rebuilt while we were gone this summer.  It was supposed to completed just before we left, but because of problems it turned into a two-month job, because of permits, neighborhood association Nazis, and insurance red-tape.   Never a good idea to have this stuff done long-distance.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy to say the job was completed in one day, everthing was done by around 4 o'clock, looks good and they cleaned up nicely afterwards. :happy:


----------

